# Tips Serie A 25/10/2017



## betcatalog (Oct 25, 2017)

Napoli score a lot with 26 goals active and only five against. In total, seven in the nine over 2.5, only in the two previous with Roma and Inter, have scored under three goals. Napoli has proven herself to be a better team and a class more than her current opponent, I expect today to easily win the win and make a lot of goals in the match
GENOA CFC vs SSC NAPOLI @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.60

Fiorentina has seven over 2.5 over 2.5 goals goals, with five goals at goal, three in four over 2.5 goals goals. Torino has six at nine over 2.5 and three at five over 2 , 5 away. It comes from three continuous over 2.5 away from her audience. The two teams score easily and accept the goal, I expect open goal play on either side
ACF FIORENTINA vs FC TORINO @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.60


----------



## Jayo20 (Oct 25, 2017)

Juventus - Spal >>> Handicap +2,5 Spal (1,85)

I think, Juve will be play a reserve line-up. Media are reporting that today will play Szczesny, Bentancur and Asamoah. So, I think, Juve will win today, but one or two goals difference.


----------

